

Ask HN: Internet controlled padlock. - wheresclark

Does anybody know of a padlock that can be controlled remotely via the internet? I'm not talking about the front door to my house, but a padlock (the type you would use to lock a chain around a gate). I have had a look around but can't seem to find anything. I am looking for a padlock with a keypad that you can assign different codes to different people for.<p>Ideally there would be something like lockitron (https://lockitron.com/) but for a padlock.<p>If you know of a padlock that can open via a swipe card, that could work also.<p>If anybody knows anything out there, I would love to hear about it.<p>Thanks!<p>Clark
======
trapexit
Something like this?

<http://www.cyberlock.com/cyberlock_cylinders.html>

~~~
wheresclark
They look good. Thanks for the link.

I'd be interested to see if there were any that you can lock and unlock
remotely

